# German-English Forum?



## Elly May

Are you planning to introduce a German-English forum, too?  I desperately need help on German vitamin names that I can't find in the dictionary.


----------



## elroy

What vitamin names do you need translated?  Maybe I can help...


----------



## syarnidoria

I think a German-English forum would be a great idea, as well as an English-French one..!!!


----------



## Elly May

elroy said:
			
		

> What vitamin names do you need translated?  Maybe I can help...



It's probably a mineral rather than a vitamin - Pantothensäure.
Also, do you know if Folsäure is folic acid?

Your help is much appreciated!


----------



## atignirgal

I would imagine:

pantothensäure = pantothenic acid

folsäure = folic acid

but that's going by logic rather than actual knowledge of the German names


----------



## Elly May

Showing my ignorance, I've never heard of pantothenic acid, so thank you!
I knew I should have paid more attention to sciences!


----------



## el alabamiano

Elly May said:
			
		

> Showing my ignorance, I've never heard of pantothenic acid, so thank you!
> I knew I should have paid more attention to sciences!


Take a look at: http://www.proz.com/?sp=h&id=132868


----------



## Rubns

I need an English-German forum too. I'm studing German and I have many doubts that can be solved in this forum. 

Aufwiedersen


----------



## mkellogg

Hey everyone,

Unfortunately, WordReference is no longer going to have a German dictionary after August 31.  Collins Dictionaries has decided not to renew its contract with us.  Since leo.org is so strong in German, I've decided to focus the resources of WordReference on Spanish, French and Italian.

I'm very sorry about this.  The German dictionary is the largest on the WordReference, but it isn't very heavily used and I couldn't justify the expense of of replacing it.

Without the dictionary, I'm not sure that a German forum would work very well...

Mike


----------



## Elly May

This news makes me very


----------



## branches

While of course this is sad news, I can only emphasize that dict.leo.org has a very active German/English, English/German forum with very smart and helpful people participating. Hardly any question remains unanswered.


----------



## Whodunit

I back Elly May's question over and over again. Thank you for supporting the suggestion I've already tried to start.



			
				atignirgal said:
			
		

> I would imagine:
> 
> pantothensäure = pantothenic acid
> 
> folsäure = folic acid
> 
> but that's going by logic rather than actual knowledge of the German names



Also if you don't think so, it's correectly translated.

You can post to my pivat message inbox. Unfortunately, I can't reply every day, but as often as I can. I'm still at school and will still stay there for much time. Nevertheless, it'd be better to have an English-German forum like the others.

To M. Kelloqq: You see, there are so many petitions of non-German speakers. Is it actually impossible to open something like this? It would be really amazing to help people who want to learn the German (difficult) language...


----------



## mkellogg

Please re-read this post: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=3825 
That is the appropriate place to continue this discussion, so I'm going to close this thread.


----------

